# Single and about to co-parent



## Carolinablue (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm single and about to try and get pregnant with a gay friend who wants to co-parent the child with me. Our plan is to try home insemination for a few months and then because I am already 40 if I don't get pregnant after about 4 or 5 months move to IVF.
I can't seem to find anyone else who is planning to co-parent with a friend.  Is there anyone out there?
What sort of reception did you get from the fertility clinics?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi I tried home insems with my gay friend for months before we turned to a clinic for assistance, which showed that we had been wasting our time as he had a low sperm count and we needed icsi. Once under a clinic we had no issues with their reception- they class it as sperm known donor. So I would highly recommend as well as your infection screens he gets a simple sperm analysis done gp's can arrange it or pay £100 ish privately. Another lgbt couple found their man had no sperm so chanfed donor abd have 2 babies as he donated to both at the same time. Also with your age I would get your hormone bloods done, in fertility terms 40 is older! And so you don't want to waste 6 months at home insems if your chances then of using your own eggs has been lost. 
Also clinics will class you as a known donor and treat his sperm the same as they do clinic donors and **** require them to test and quarantine it as they do anonymous clinic donors so freeze and screen it for 6 months, so again I'd pop along to a clinic and freeze and test a batch as an insurance policy whilst you are doing home insems so again  time isn't lost with your eggs. Pm me if you want to know anything- not sure whet you are in the uk but many London clinics are happy to help.good luck


----------

